# Dark spots on LCD screen



## LSG (Mar 29, 2009)

*Help!* I was using my Camera in the Sun today, and It was really hot!
Then I noticed that there were dark spots on the LCD screen which I can only see when there is reflection from the sun and when the Screen is just Black.. When I look at pictures using the LCD screen I don't see it..

When I checked the LCD screen it looks like its coming from the outer part of the screen, not the main LCD which shows the picture..








*It doesn't really look this bad! I used flash so it looks worst than it is in this picture*

Hope you guys can help me!


----------



## Flash Harry (Mar 29, 2009)

Good lord, its a disease!


----------



## LSG (Mar 29, 2009)

I was wondering if this can be from the heat? it doesn't really bother my shots, I just hate it when nothings on the screen and the sun hits the LCD


----------



## manaheim (Mar 29, 2009)

wow.... your camera has a pox.  Did it commit some sin against the gods or something recently?   Sheesh.

Can you post a larger picture of it?  I'd be curious to see that at full resolution.

I suppose you could have burst the liquid crystal in the display or something, but I've never heard of that except when you actually break the display itself. (like crack it)  I also have NO idea about the mechanics of this stuff... I'm sure someone on here is smarter about this stuff than I am.


----------



## EhJsNe (Mar 29, 2009)

its diseased. Id recomend burning it. lol

dont burn it.....id cry if you did. lol

Uhm...it might be a leak in thee liquid crystal...my brother has a black spot on his Zune, but the screan is cracked on the zune...did you do anything to jar the LCD enough to do anything like that?


----------

